# Frosty Nip Beverages Hamilton Ontario bottle



## RCO (Mar 2, 2014)

found this bottle at an antique mall north of Toronto last weekend , hadn't ever seen a bottle for this company before . its called "frosty nip Beverages " Hamilton Ontario and  a standard 8 oz bottle . bottle book lists the company is having operated from  1935-43 and only in city of Hamilton .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

A quick search had a couple of root beer caps but no info to speak of. One didn't look for sale and the other sold in a lot with some other brands.Cool frosty texture.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 2, 2014)

I discovered that I had a couple Frosty Nips after shoveling snow for a while early this morning.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 3, 2014)

Plumbata said:
			
		

> I discovered that I had a couple Frosty Nips after shoveling snow for a while early this morning.



Wise guy, LOL!


----------



## bottlehunter (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a couple of these Frosty Nip bottles - do you have any idea how rare they are or what they might be worth?


----------



## Bixel (Nov 25, 2015)

See them down this way a bit. Personally, I dont think they are worth very much. Maybe $5.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 26, 2015)

cool bottle! no pun intended .


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 26, 2015)

cool bottle! no pun intended .


----------



## RCO (Nov 27, 2015)

bottlehunter said:
			
		

> I have a couple of these Frosty Nip bottles - do you have any idea how rare they are or what they might be worth?



not really sure I haven't seen many from this company , is also a 30 oz bottle but it looks a bit different .  I doubt there worth a lot , not really sure what one would be worth but I didn't pay much for this one


----------

